# Desert Ironwood Question



## texaswoodworker (Feb 25, 2012)

Hello, A buddy of mine was wanting me to make a set of grips for his new pistol. I found some desert ironwood that I think he would like, but I'mm afraid it would eventually start cracking. It is in Arizona, and would come to NE Texas first (humid), and would then go to northern Mississippi around Memphis. Would that cause it to crack or warp? Should I go with something else like Amboyna Burl?

Thanks


----------



## CatSmasher (Feb 25, 2012)

oops see next reply


----------



## CatSmasher (Feb 25, 2012)

You can send it off to have it 'stabilized' if it isn't already.
It is a process where they infuse it with hardeners using vacuum.  Makes it stable and very easy to polish to a nice finish when you are done.  
I have tried stabilizing my own, but it wasn't worth the trouble when other do it way better.
 Just make sure to wear a respirator when you work it. 
Common for knife handle material.


----------



## texaswoodworker (Feb 25, 2012)

how much does it cost to get it stabilized? My buddy gave me complete artistic freedom on this, but still wants me to keep the cost pretty low. Would the Amboyna Burl need to be stabilized if I used it insted?


----------



## holmqer (Feb 25, 2012)

You can order stabilized scales. Prices vary, but many of the knife/gun supply places buy from folks like Bad Dog and mark up the scales. If you go strait to the wood dealers can get reasonable price


----------



## BSea (Feb 25, 2012)

I've never heard of Desert Ironwood being stabilized.  That doesn't mean it doesn't happen.  It's just that Desert Ironwood is extremely dense, and won't absorb much of the resin.  

I have made a set of grips out of Desert Ironwood burl, and they turned out great.  And I bought the block from Bad Dog burls (un-stabilized).

Here's the set I made.  






I may have to refinish them.  After learning so much about finishing pens, I think I could do a better job on these.  BTW, they are about 2 years old, and no cracks so far.


----------



## louie68 (Feb 25, 2012)

Here's MOjo the monkey target practicing with his 45....:biggrin:
Don't forget dbl click on picture for the full effect


----------



## yort81 (Feb 25, 2012)

*Sweeeeeettttt*



BSea said:


> I've never heard of Desert Ironwood being stabilized.  That doesn't mean it doesn't happen.  It's just that Desert Ironwood is extremely dense, and won't absorb much of the resin.
> 
> I have made a set of grips out of Desert Ironwood burl, and they turned out great.  And I bought the block from Bad Dog burls (un-stabilized).
> 
> ...



*Dan Wesson's are soooo sweet...(the grips are nice too!!!) (I have the 2009 PM9 Stainless) 
*


----------



## robutacion (Feb 25, 2012)

Nice looking 45. you've got there, stunning with those grips however and while the pics is very well taken and clear, putting my "firearms safety hat, on" I would have preferred to have seen that 45. with the magazine out, the slide open and certainly, the hammer down...!:wink:
It would still looked nice, with the magazine next to the rounds, and the handgun being so new and well looked after, the open slide would show the shiny barrel.

Done this way, it would give a certain confirmation of your firearms safety procedures, mentality and tendencies...!  This doesn't mean that you are unsafe or don't practise safe procedures, don't take me wrong or be offended by my observations, they are pure and simple of friendly nature resulted from my firearms handling background, that's all...!

In regards to the wood finish, I don't know what coating material you used but, if you have a good layer on them, you could obtain brilliant results by polishing them with a polishing buff and some polishing past/compound...!

Cheers
George


----------



## texaswoodworker (Feb 26, 2012)

holmqer said:


> You can order stabilized scales. Prices vary, but many of the knife/gun supply places buy from folks like Bad Dog and mark up the scales. If you go strait to the wood dealers can get reasonable price


 
Thanks for the advice, but sadley, it came too late. I already bought the ironwood on ebay.:biggrin: I will be sure to try bad dogs next time. 



BSea said:


> I've never heard of Desert Ironwood being stabilized. That doesn't mean it doesn't happen. It's just that Desert Ironwood is extremely dense, and won't absorb much of the resin.
> 
> I have made a set of grips out of Desert Ironwood burl, and they turned out great. And I bought the block from Bad Dog burls (un-stabilized).
> 
> ...


 
Those are beautiful. I think what I may do is just let the wood sit in my shop for a couple of weeks and see if they crack. I think the humidity in the Memphis area is pretty simular to what it is here. 



louie56 said:


> Here's MOjo the monkey target practicing with his 45....:biggrin:
> Don't forget dbl click on picture for the full effect


 
LOL:biggrin:


----------



## texaswoodworker (Feb 26, 2012)

Heres what the wood looks like. I got it for $12.50 shipped.


----------



## ohiococonut (Feb 26, 2012)

Amboyna Burl is beautiful when it's finished but it takes some special care. Here's a set I did for a gentleman a few months ago that he wanted just for show. I mounted them on my Kimber just for the photo for his approval.


----------



## BSea (Feb 26, 2012)

yort81 said:


> *Dan Wesson's are soooo sweet...(the grips are nice too!!!) (I have the 2009 PM9 Stainless)
> *


This is my 2nd DW.  I have a 2009 CBOB stainless.  It's actually my favorite gun.  This one uses thin grips, so I can't change them to my CBOB.  I bought this one because I couldn't find a PM 9.  Now that they are going for around $1400, they are a little easier to find.  But I got on the list for this one early, so I got my 9mm.  A little cheaper to shoot, but I like the 45 better.



robutacion said:


> Nice looking 45. you've got there, stunning with those grips however and while the pics is very well taken and clear, putting my "firearms safety hat, on" I would have preferred to have seen that 45. with the magazine out, the slide open and certainly, the hammer down...!:wink:
> It would still looked nice, with the magazine next to the rounds, and the handgun being so new and well looked after, the open slide would show the shiny barrel.
> 
> Done this way, it would give a certain confirmation of your firearms safety procedures, mentality and tendencies...!  This doesn't mean that you are unsafe or don't practise safe procedures, don't take me wrong or be offended by my observations, they are pure and simple of friendly nature resulted from my firearms handling background, that's all...!
> ...


This style of gun (1911) is designed to be carried this way.  They have a grip safety, and a thumb safety which is set.  It's know as "Cocked & Locked", or condition 1.  It is actually unloaded in the picture, but I took the picture to show the condition that it's carried.  And I didn't take offense to your comments.  Oh, and BTW, it's a 9mm. 

It's finished with gloss polyester.  But I know I could do a better job after finishing pens for a year.  I still don't use a buffing wheel.  I may have to get one soon.  If I do, I'll give it a shot before I strip the finish off and start again.



texaswoodworker said:


> Heres what the wood looks like. I got it for $12.50 shipped.


 That's a good deal on DIW.  I love how it polishes.  To bad pictures can't do it justice.  There's just no way to show the 3d effect of the wood.  Of course that can be said for many pens too.


----------

